# Deep Creek Muzzleloader Elk Hunt



## quailchaser (May 26, 2015)

Hello,

I'm a non-resident, and I drew a muzzleloader tag for the Deep Creeks. 

I'd like to get any opinions, comments, etc., on the unit. Are guides required? 

I don't want to escout or steal any honey-holes. I'll gladly share information that I know on AZ. 

Any comments, suggestions, etc., are much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

My friend hunted it during early rifle last year and tagged out on a 335"ish bull without use of a guide. I do know there is some indian reservation land to watch out for.


----------



## quailchaser (May 26, 2015)

Thanks KStorrs. I appreciate the response. I'm planning on doing some scouting in late August. Hopefully, there are some elk in the area.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

There are some big bulls out there, but there is lots of Indian land so have a good map or GPS that shows the boundaries. I don't know much other than that though, heard it can be a tough fun hunt.


----------

